# Gander Underachieves Again



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Critter said:


> Lots of subs out there now besides Pyro. If you have to try at sub at some point 777 works great in my cap ignition guns, both traditional and my Knights. Just FYI.


Thanks Critter I will keep that in mind. I have not had any issues finding black powder and it works so well I don't plan on changing but If for some reason I do then 777 is easy to remember.

Skinner


----------



## RAMBOY (Jul 20, 2008)

The situation is getting worse. Driving back from Chicago today, I stopped at Cabelas in Hammond, Indiana. I go to the gun counter and ask for 2F black powder. The clerk walks me to an aisle and picks up 777 and says "here is the 2F powder". I had to explain to him the difference between black powder and the substitutes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Stop going to corporate shops and expecting quality employees. Go to a private shop, but then you wouldn't have anything to complain about I guess.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Critter said:


> Stop going to corporate shops and expecting quality employees. Go to a private shop, but then you wouldn't have anything to complain about I guess.





Boy is that a mouthful!

Skinner


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Critter said:


> Stop going to corporate shops and expecting quality employees. Go to a private shop, but then you wouldn't have anything to complain about I guess.


Oh, we'd always find something to complain about. 

Seriously, though. Even the private shops up here are all sold out of just about everything - if they even carried it in the first place. You don't see black powder at many shops anymore, just the substitutes.


----------



## RAMBOY (Jul 20, 2008)

Shooters's Service in Livonia has black powder but cannot sell it to me. They are waiting for their license to be renewed by the government.


----------

